# Rookie belly bacon



## unionguynw (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty stoked to attempt belly bacon after a successful Canadian Bacon attempt using Pops brine. Picked up 8lbs of belly and watched the skinning video Martin had posted in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133996/skin-on-or-off

 Got her all skinned up and ready to go












20130128210402 (1).jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Jan 29, 2013






Mixed up a gallon of Pops brine and into the new brine bucket it went.













20130128214304.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Jan 29, 2013






Into the fridge for 12 days. I'll be back!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

Off to a good start!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Gotta love bacon!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2013)

looks good so far. i'm in


----------



## roller (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like a good start !


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking good.  I am right behind ya, picking up my 10 pounder after work tomorrow.  Probably in the brine on Thursday.


----------



## unionguynw (Feb 26, 2013)

Took me a bit to get back here, but I did complete my first Bacon! 

I ended up letting it brine for 14 days in Pop's recipe. Did a fry test and no soak was needed. Rinsed, patted dry and stuck in the fridge overnight to for the pellicle. 

Here it is racked and ready. Rubbed 2 of the pieces with black pepper, the other 2 plain












20130212054110.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






Into the smoker with the AMNPS loaded with hickory and Apple












20130212061059.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






Plan was to let it go all day while I was at work. Got home and the AMNPS had went out about half way through. I figured it got about 6hrs smoke. I figured that wasn't enough to get a fly high, so I loaded the AMNPS back up and let her go all night!

Here it is coming out of the smoker in the morning. (Around 18hrs total)












20130213070316.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






After another overnight rest in the fridge, sliced and bagged












20130214183213.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






Money shots!












20130214190259.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130214194703.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






I thought it was excellent, especially for my first shot. It was also a frozen belly. A few of my tasters thought it was a bit sweet so what's a guy to do but start another batch!


----------



## unionguynw (Feb 26, 2013)

So for round 2 I picked up a fresh belly for $3.99 a lb at Fubonn in Portland
9.61lbs of fresh pork goodness!












20130226195840.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






Cut her up into 3 pieces and into Pop's brine she went












20130226200430.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Feb 26, 2013






I decided to cut the sugar a bit this time and went with 1/2c each of white and brown sugar. Also added 1/2tbs each of crushed and whole pepper corns. Now for the dreaded 14 day wait! Luckily I have a bit left from the first batch to hold me over!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice looking bacon!!! Now that you've tried belly and Canadian give Buck Board Bacon a try!!! Bacon making is addicting!


----------



## unionguynw (Feb 26, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking bacon!!! Now that you've tried belly and Canadian give Buck Board Bacon a try!!! Bacon making is addicting!



No kidding! I actually stopped at Safeway to check on some butts for BBB, since I thought I could fit it in the brine with the belly, but it wasn't on sale anymore. Glad it wasn't because I would've had to mix up another batch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2013)

Check out Cash and Carry, good price on bottom round right now and corned beef brisket! Bone in butts are usually pretty good priced too, even when not on special.


----------



## cabin (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks great, was the price of 3.99 with or without rind?


----------



## unionguynw (Feb 27, 2013)

CABIN said:


> Looks great, was the price of 3.99 with or without rind?


With.  I can get frozen bellies for a bit cheaper, but wanted to see how a fresh one comes out.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep up with the posts and pics. I'm watching (and learning) very closely. Plan to jump on the bacon makin' train real soon.


----------



## unionguynw (Mar 15, 2013)

After a 14 day brine I rinsed, patted it dry and let it sit in the fridge for a day & 1\2. Picked up some bacon hooks so I wouldn't have to decide "skin up or skin down"












20130313_182649.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Mar 15, 2013



















20130314_173619.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Mar 15, 2013






Let it go for 12 hours overnight with the amnps loaded with hickory.  Into the fridge for a rest and I'll hit it with another 12 hours tonight. 












IMG_20130315_055655.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Mar 15, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

Lookin' good.

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm Liking your Bacon!


----------

